# Newbie that is confused



## Bambi979 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello all!

I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism 4 years ago. I have been taking Levothyroxine 75mcg ever since. Mother, aunt and cousin all have Hashimoto's. I have had terrible symptoms lately that include: joint pain, aches and pains, fatigue, weight gain, puffiness, fullness in throat, pale skin, foggy brain, etc. I also have low iron saturation and low iron serum.

Now it gets strange... I just had blood work done on 11/11.

T-3 uptake 35 (22.5-37)
T-4 12.1 (5-12)
Free T-4 4.2 (1.6-3.6)
TSH 1.007 (.45-4.5)

Does the blood work lean more towards Hyperthyroidism? And if it does, why do I still feel hypo?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bambi979 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism 4 years ago. I have been taking Levothyroxine 75mcg ever since. Mother, aunt and cousin all have Hashimoto's. I have had terrible symptoms lately that include: joint pain, aches and pains, fatigue, weight gain, puffiness, fullness in throat, pale skin, foggy brain, etc. I also have low iron saturation and low iron serum.
> 
> ...


It looks like hyper BUT................you may not be converting your T4 to T3 for some reason or you could have gone hyper which would not be unusual for many of us have flip flopped like this. Cancer needs to be ruled out also as this does cause hyper symptoms.

Only this test will tell. FREE T3 (Triiodothyronine)

Here is info on the FREES

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

Have you ever had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? If not, I heartily recommend that you do so.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Bambi979 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes I have had an ultrasound before and it showed small cysts. They were not large enough to worry about. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bambi979 said:


> Yes I have had an ultrasound before and it showed small cysts. They were not large enough to worry about. Thanks for the reply!


When was the ultra-sound? You are welcome.

Let me ask you this; what do "you" think has happened? You know your body better than anyone!


----------



## Bambi979 (Nov 15, 2011)

The scans were done about two years ago. I think that I may be showing signs of Hashimoto's but I'm not educated enough to know. My doctors don't seem to care. It's been so frustrating!


----------

